# Lenovo G560 bios password removal [help]



## Shadd (Mar 26, 2016)

Does anyone know how to remove a BIOS password form a Lenovo G560 laptop? The previous owner of the computer put a BIOS password on it and can't contact with him. Anyone know?


----------



## Originality (Mar 26, 2016)

Try clearing CMOS. Look for any jumpers or switches labelled Clear CMOS, use them, remove the laptop battery and CR2035 tablet battery on the motherboard, press the on button a couple times, leave the batteries out for an hour for good measure, then start putting it back together.

If that doesn't work, consider taking it back.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Mar 26, 2016)

Originality said:


> Try clearing CMOS. Look for any jumpers or switches labelled Clear CMOS, use them, remove the laptop battery and CR2035 tablet battery on the motherboard, press the on button a couple times, leave the batteries out for an hour for good measure, then start putting it back together.
> 
> If that doesn't work, consider taking it back.



As a rule that doesn't work for laptops. The only way to blast the cmos is to usually manually connect to points on the board. (I don't suggest trying that) Other than that, there are a few tools online that will give functional master passwords based on serial numbers. That is likely your best bet.


----------



## Shadd (Oct 8, 2016)

GreatCrippler said:


> As a rule that doesn't work for laptops. The only way to blast the cmos is to usually manually connect to points on the board. (I don't suggest trying that) Other than that, there are a few tools online that will give functional master passwords based on serial numbers. That is likely your best bet.


My computer does not give me any numbers after entering the BIOS password wrong too many times.


----------



## DavidRO99 (Oct 8, 2016)

Shadowehh said:


> My computer does not give me any numbers after entering the BIOS password wrong too many times.


Serial numbers as the numbers on the bottom of your laptop

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Shadowehh said:


> My computer does not give me any numbers after entering the BIOS password wrong too many times.


https://bios-pw.org/


----------



## migles (Oct 8, 2016)

GreatCrippler said:


> As a rule that doesn't work for laptops. The only way to blast the cmos is to usually manually connect to points on the board. (I don't suggest trying that) Other than that, there are a few tools online that will give functional master passwords based on serial numbers. That is likely your best bet.


what about removing the button battery for about 30 minutes?


----------



## NutymcNuty (Oct 8, 2016)

migles said:


> what about removing the button battery for about 30 minutes?


usually only works on desktop's i could be wrong though.


----------



## Shadd (Oct 9, 2016)

DavidRO99 said:


> Serial numbers as the numbers on the bottom of your laptop
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Well, that didn't work. I tried all the serials (other than the windows 7 serial because that only makes windows genuine), but only one worked and the password that were generated were 1 character too long and they didn't work at all.


----------



## migles (Oct 15, 2016)

Shadowehh said:


> Well, that didn't work. I tried all the serials (other than the windows 7 serial because that only makes windows genuine), but only one worked and the password that were generated were 1 character too long and they didn't work at all.


open up the laptop, search for the button battery, remove it for 30-60 minutes... (do not plug the normal battery neither the ac charger..)
else:
search on the board for the jumpers (or CMOS pinouts)
else:
send LENOVO an email which probably will lead nowhere...


----------



## Shadd (Oct 20, 2016)

Here's the thing, the BIOS battery is built into the motherboard (removing it will damage the motherboard) and there is no jumpers. Lenovo will just tell me to send it to get fixed or something as what everyone says.


----------



## TariqSoftDev (Oct 28, 2016)

get a £10 soldering iron


----------



## Shadd (Oct 28, 2016)

TariqSoftDev said:


> get a £10 soldering iron


Who in the hell soldiers a battery in a computer?


----------



## TariqSoftDev (Oct 29, 2016)

Shadowehh said:


> Who in the hell soldiers a battery in a computer?


Certain batteries don't use 2 pin JST ports and are directly WIRED onto the board

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Anyways after doing some searching most people say for this model find the "CLRP3" pad and short it, this will reset RTC


----------



## Shadd (Oct 29, 2016)

TariqSoftDev said:


> Certain batteries don't use 2 pin JST ports and are directly WIRED onto the board
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Anyways after doing some searching most people say for this model find the "CLRP3" pad and short it, this will reset RTC


I have done loads of research for countless hours, but no hope. I could even barley find a video (it was actually an article with pictures) that actually showed me how to replace the motherboard for a new one (although that article does not show it very well). I actually do thing the battery is 100% part of the motherboard and has no pins either. I have also heard that this computer is the hardest to even remove the BIOS password due to it having no backdoor entry's, no removable CMOS battery and no GPIO pins to cut flow to the CMOS. This is a heck of a monster, but I will see what I can do with finding the "CLRP3" pad.


----------

